# HUGE Fan Leaves....wierd...



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 20, 2008)

One of my plants has these HUGE fan leaves. The leaves look five fingered but are round at the ends, not pointed.... The leaves are HUGE though... Has like 3 or 4 and the leaves are about as big as the plant i total....

Does this mean anything? 

There are pics in my journal,,, you can definately tell which one I am talking about....

The fan leaves are enormous and im just curious as to what caused this?


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 21, 2008)

my fan leaves are too huge, youve seen my question worrying about nutes and water. i got a soil test kit today and , well ph is 7 N normal P is high, K is normal. could be high P.   If you look in symptons/dagnosis/nutes  for low P is small leafs, im thimking maybe high is causing large leafs. sounds logical to me.:hubba:


----------



## massproducer (Aug 21, 2008)

TAhe more indica dominate a plant is the fatter the fan leaves, it also could have afghani genes somewhere in the genetics as Afghani has trademark fat fan leaves, as do most pure kushes


----------



## massproducer (Aug 21, 2008)

excess P does not cause bigger leaves, bigger leaves are caused by genetics... It is hard for a plant to uptake excess p, other minerals would get locked out first causing a host of other problems


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 21, 2008)

so the bigger the leaves the better?


----------



## massproducer (Aug 21, 2008)

When it comes to photosynthesis, yes... Your fan leaves are the plants personal solar generators, this is the only way the plants can generate energy.  So yes bigger fan leaves usually means a bigger harvest because the plant has more energy to grow.

Late in flowering those fan leaves will become a food source for the plant, once again the bigger the fan leaves the bigger food reserve.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 21, 2008)

then she is gonna be happy as heck... The leaves look like they are still getting bigger... These huge 5 finger rounded leaves,,, I was worried they were going to block the light out...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 21, 2008)

*:farm: It's all about the genetics :hubba: *


----------



## Tater (Aug 21, 2008)

Most likely an indica strain as mass has said.  Lol that's awesome though, you know you are doing ok when the only thing you have to worry about is how awesome your plants are doing. lmao.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 21, 2008)

so are these huge fan leaves going to hurt my canopy by covering too much? Here are some pics....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope. once the plant stretches and branches out you will be fine. Trust me it will stretch out.


----------



## Tater (Aug 21, 2008)

What no.  Leaves are needed to photosynthesis and there job is to create the building blocks needed by the plant for growth.  So if you removed them you would be slowing the growth of the plant and causing it unneeded stress.  Also you have no canopy to speak of, the only time that I have heard of and agree with it being beneficial for you to ever to remove leaves from your plant is if you are growing many small plants close together in a sog using a screen to create an even and flat canopy at the top.  It is then suggested that you remove the bottom 1/3 of growth so that the plant can concentrate on the buds at the top and increase the airflow between the plants.  Unless that is the case do not ever ever EVER remove leaves from your plant unless you feel like just messing around to see what will happen but I can promise it won't be beneficial.  So to answer your question no those leaves will not hurt anything.  If they are really bugging you just tuck them under some of the other branches.


----------



## Tater (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh and I just wanted to mention about that SCOG method, I still don't really agree with removing the leaves from the plant (there is a big thread on here with a great discussion about light penetration etc) to increase the bud production on the top of the plant.  If that was your goal you would most likely be better off removing only the lower flowers (buds) and leaving the leaves alone.  Worst case scenario the lower leaves die off and the plant cannabilizes them and uses them for food.  Best case the lower leaves continue to photosynthesis and produce sugars to be used by the bud sites.  Its kinda akin to growing record setting pumpkins, you don't chop the vine or remove the leaves, you just remove all but one flower and let it develop into a single fruit.  Just a little background info for ya.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> so are these huge fan leaves going to hurt my canopy by covering too much? Here are some pics....



When looking at the 3rd picture where we have something to compare the size of the leaves to (your hand), it doesn't appear that they are extraordinarily large.  I don't think that you have to worry about them.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 21, 2008)

I was just wandering as they are about 3 times bigger than the fan leaves on my other plants.... Thanks.


----------



## Tater (Aug 21, 2008)

Its all good man, just the sign of a nice healthy squat little indica.  Here's to hopeing it smokes as good as she looks now.


----------

